# Vortex Warranty



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*No one can Beat this warranty-----from the cheap model to highest end model------And there is no time limit on there promise---------I just bought 3 more on sale-------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And they have good glass in them, clear and bright.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is great to know. Next week I am ordering the Vortex 4-16 Crossfire with the mil-dot recticle.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bought my first Vortex about a year ago, Diamondback onboard a 204, it aint gonna get any better! OH, wait, an unbeatable warranty! I guess it does!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I just bought one also and mounted it on my DPMS 223.







I can't see any differance between this scope and one I paid twice as much for. My opinion - they make a great scope.


----------

